# Connecting a graphic equaliser to the system



## kennypc

will connecting a graphic equalizer to a cd player make it sound better?also will I hear a difference in sound after connecting the eq the an av receiver? thxonder:onder:


----------



## Lucky7!

kennypc said:


> will connecting a graphic equalizer to a cd player make it sound better?


It will certainly make it sound different. Better? Maybe.

Many of us here use equalisation to change the frequency response of speakers, to correct flaws in the design, to compensate for the room position, to extend bass response etc. Used well, EQ can be a powerful tool.

If you already have a GEQ, use it and see for yourself. If not a multiband parametric equaliser would usually be a better choice as it will allow you to only EQ where you want to, bot have to work with the specific frequency bands that come with 1/3 and 1/10th octave GEQs. The learning curve is a bit steeper though and measuring using REW a mic and a PC soundcard will allow you to see the changes and dial in a desired response more easily. If you're not experienced with adding EQ, this can be a great learning aid, so you can see how the EQ changes the sound.



kennypc said:


> also will I hear a differnce in sound after connecting it to an av receiver? thxonder:onder:


Yes.

Edit: hope you don't mind but I changed the thread title to make it clearer.


----------



## ricklgt350

I'm sure you will notice a difference in sound. Only you can tell if it is better. I've eq'd a few recordings for the band to help improve field recordings but don't have any tone controls in the home AV.

Try it and report back.


----------



## recruit

In pure Hi-Fi terms I personally would not use a GEQ (blasphemy ) but I would take the above advice about REW and see the speakers response and then change positioning to enable the sound you want, which IMO is the best way to help with obtaining a better sound in your room.


----------



## kennypc

Thanks for all of you guys answers


----------



## Osage_Winter

Not sure if Kenny is even participating in this thread or on the forum any longer, but figured I would just offer my input on this subject...

I have always had a graphic EQ hooked up as a separate component to my 2-channel stereo setups over the years; it wasn't a great quality unit, as it was a fairly inexpensive Pioneer, but what I found is that when connected in the Tape 2 loop of a stereo receiver, the EQ, used in the "smiley face curve" that everyone used to recommend, the sound definitely "goosed" the output of the system -- like it took the audio and gave it steroids. Now, an audiophile friend of mine used to try and get me to throw that EQ out the window, saying it was doing nothing for the sound and merely adding goosed-up frequencies to the audio, but at the time, I didn't want to disconnect it from my then-Yamaha stereo receiver because when I switched back and forth between off and on, the sound _really_ jumped to life with the EQ on.

Then, as I got older and wiser and started to buy slightly better gear, I came to realize that if you have the right power component and source components hooked up to it, an EQ may be hardly necessary -- case in point: With my new Onkyo TX-8555, I don't really think an EQ is necessary in this system. Would it goose the frequencies and make everything sound even more "energized"? Sure. But in the end, bass and treble controls are OK on the aluminum front panel of my receiver. I just leave these on flat anyway. But as someone else said, EQ is really for trying to tame room problems -- for many years, people like me just used them to "amp" the sound even further from an audio system. 

Now, when it comes to home theater, that's something different -- from what I understand, adding equalizers (outboard ones) to a multichannel system is a very complex issue. Most folks use the EQ systems built into the AVRs which accompany the Audyssey, etc. systems.


----------



## recruit

I had a graphic EQ when I had an all in one HiFi many years ago and given the frequency band it gave it really was not of much use, just like having Tone controls for Treble and Bass :rolleyesno:


----------



## JoeESP9

I haven't used an equalizer since sometime around 1979. The one I had (ADC Soundshaper 2 MKII) sat in a closet for years. I gave it to a friend in the middle nineties.
I haven't had tone controls since trading an ARC SP-3A MK-III in on a ARC SP-9 in 1990. It's been to the factory twice for upgrades. The last time was to MKIII status. Whenever it's away I use a modified Dynaco PAS-3. It's tone controls have been bypassed.

BTW: 
To answer the OP. No, probably not. It's possible you could improve the sound but not likely.


----------



## lsiberian

You could certainly improve the response with an equalizer, but I'd suggest a parametric one not a graphic one. Most speakers have decent crossovers, but a parametric eq will allow match your speakers to your room. To use it you will need a fullrange MIC and some measurements. I suggest doing off axis and on axis measurements so that you can separate between room effects and crossover shortcomings. 

It takes a lot of effort to do this well so if you aren't able to do that I'd say no.


----------



## Osage_Winter

recruit said:


> I had a graphic EQ when I had an all in one HiFi many years ago and given the frequency band it gave it really was not of much use, just like having Tone controls for Treble and Bass :rolleyesno:


Yeah John, that's what most of the basic inexpensive two-channel EQs really were; glorified tone controls. I simply liked, back then, the way my system sounded when it was engaged in the "smiley face curve" algorithm, as it seemed to really "goose" the audio response -- like the whole system just jumped to life with the EQ on. 

Since then, I haven't really fooled with EQs anymore; I leave my Audyssey one off on my surround AVR, and there are just basic bass and treble knobs on my stereo receiver which I leave flat (in the middle).


----------



## ojojunkie

_will connecting a graphic equalizer to a cd player make it sound better?also will I hear a difference in sound after connecting the eq the an av receiver? thx_

in the old days _graphic equalizer _ was used to enhance certain frequencies or boost the lower region of audio. that was when most speaker boxes were wide w/ 12" - 18" woofers but narrow which were difficult to drive by most low powered amps. So, amps will be like on "Steroids"..

To sound better, depends on personal preference but it's a no,no to "audiophile". With AVR, ofcourse you will hear a difference and it's in your judgement either you like tha sound or not...


----------



## kennypc

Thank you, for your opinion it was quite informative.


----------



## tonyvdb

Can a EQ make a difference? yes. but if used incorrectly it can also introduce noise and other factors into the mix.
I use two high end EQ on my system but they are very expensive if bought new. The ones I use (Audio control C131's) have 31 adjustable bands on each called a 1/3 octave EQ. This gives you very precise control of the sound. 
The biggest issue with most EQs is that they use cheap parts and only have limited bands to adjust. Most people dont know how to use them either, I have seen it so many times that people have them set up to look "pretty" with a nice sweep almost a V shape. on cheaper EQs boosting one of the sliders all the way up usually introduces noise particularly in the high frequencies. It is always better to cut rather than boost.


----------



## recruit

On a Hi-Fi system I would not like an EQ device of any kind, just a pure a signal as possible, now AV that is a different ball game altogether.


----------



## WmAx

A proper, powerful, professional DSP EQ is ALWAYS a benefit to the sound in multiple ways/areas, if one has proper knowledge of specific filter types and bands to adjust and why they should be adjusted.

The old-school GEQs are not nearly as useful, and often introduce added noise or FR abberations that are NOT intended/wanted.

In no way can one compare a professional DSP EQ to a consumer GEQ.

BTW, a professional quality DSP EQ suitable for ANY level of hi-fi system need not be expensive. For about $300, Behringer offers the superb DEQ2496 and the DCX2496. The DCX is more useful, as it offers both advanced EQ AND advanced active xover capabilities, but can be used as just a powerful DSP EQ if desired.

Chris


----------



## Osage_Winter

tonyvdb said:


> Can a EQ make a difference? yes. but if used incorrectly it can also introduce noise and other factors into the mix.
> I use two high end EQ on my system but they are very expensive if bought new. The ones I use (Audio control C131's) have 31 adjustable bands on each called a 1/3 octave EQ. This gives you very precise control of the sound.
> The biggest issue with most EQs is that they use cheap parts and only have limited bands to adjust. Most people dont know how to use them either, I have seen it so many times that people have them set up to look "pretty" with a nice sweep almost a V shape. on cheaper EQs boosting one of the sliders all the way up usually introduces noise particularly in the high frequencies. It is always better to cut rather than boost.


Indeed, that "V shape" you describe is actually known as the "Smiley Face" amongst old school EQ enthusiasts, and many did put it into that configuration because it looked cool -- I used to use it because I liked the upper bass and extreme treble frequencies boosted like that, with the midrange kind of neutral. In fact, there are many stock car audio head units that come with pre-loaded EQ curves, and when you see the graphic layout of the frequency applications (if the system allows, like on some GM models), the "Rock" or "Pop" preset always looks like the Smiley Face curve...


----------

